# Brock VS Cain



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What round will Cain tap


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

He won't. Fight will be stopped in the 2nd due to Cain's face looking like it got ran through the meat grinder.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock looks angry


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Holy shit. Cain made Brock look like nothing.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Brock looks angry


Brock looks beat to shit


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, that shakes things up a bit, no?

-Cheers


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Good fight - nice laceration on Brock's face. Wouldn't doubt if he's got broken bones in his face!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Tanya Beka said:


> Good fight - nice laceration on Brock's face. Wouldn't doubt if he's got broken bones in his face!


He was hoping to go Deer hunting Monday hence the beard, hope that's not his shooting eye


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I just loved Brocks tumble/roll... haha...

That was an entertaining fight to watch. Also, the Sanchez vs Thiago fight was good!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brock looked like a whipped puppy all rolled up on the ground.
I was looking for it to be at least a good fight from Cain. WOQW!
He accepted it with class though. "He was a better fighter then me tonight".


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Bwahaha, I hate Brock!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

A brief aside . . . Dana White is pretty unbelievable.

Brock loses his second fight in his career of his young seven-fight career (which there is totally nothing wrong with) by flat-out being dominated, and White is predicting a quick turnaround and talking about how this will just show the competitive side of Brock. Fedor loses his first fight ever due to a mental error with a very skilled BJJ guy and White is quick to say how Fedor's washed up and that the UFC doesn't want/need him.

I know it's spin control, but still . . .

-Cheers


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> A brief aside . . . Dana White is pretty unbelievable.
> 
> Brock loses his second fight in his career of his young seven-fight career (which there is totally nothing wrong with) by flat-out being dominated, and White is predicting a quick turnaround and talking about how this will just show the competitive side of Brock. Fedor loses his first fight ever due to a mental error with a very skilled BJJ guy and White is quick to say how Fedor's washed up and that the UFC doesn't want/need him.
> 
> ...


 there is nothing better than waking up in the morning with a warm cup of coffee, dogs out in the kennels making a little noise, and finding out Brock got his ass whipped.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Heres the highlights if you havn't seen it yet.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zv9krZww34


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's the thing about Brock: he's very good at adjusting to his weaknesses after a loss. He did with the last fight he lost. Cain had a game plan, came in, and stuck with the plan. Dana White is right in that sense. Brock will probably go into the gym and work on nithing but striking for the next several months. He'll get another shot at the title and probably win it again, which will more than likely be the last time, considering his age and the short shelf life of MMA fighters at that level. Who knows if Cain will still even have it by then. Love him or hate him, Lesnar is the biggest star in UFC right now. Maybe not the best fighter on a given night, but the biggest star.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> Here's the thing about Brock: he's very good at adjusting to his weaknesses after a loss. He did with the last fight he lost. Cain had a game plan, came in, and stuck with the plan. Dana White is right in that sense. Brock will probably go into the gym and work on nithing but striking for the next several months. He'll get another shot at the title and probably win it again, which will more than likely be the last time, considering his age and the short shelf life of MMA fighters at that level. Who knows if Cain will still even have it by then. Love him or hate him, Lesnar is the biggest star in UFC right now. Maybe not the best fighter on a given night, but the biggest star.


I'll respectfully half-agree.

First, he'll probably come back and improve. He's still young as far as his number of fights, and still learning. I won't begrudge him that at all. But he needs to work on striking (and it would seem learning to take a punch, block, dodge, basically Boxing 101), or at least his defense thereof. I also think he needs to keep working on the submissions and not abandon his wrestling roots. It's just the last two fights have shown that the stand-up game is his weakness, but he still has to maintain his strengths.

Second, as far as adjusting to weaknesses, I don't know if Lesnar has adjusted since punches are what caused him to come within a hair's breadth of losing to Carwin and his loss to Mir was him just leaving an opening for a submission.

White . . . He's full of it. Of _course_ Lesnar is probably going to want to come back and avenge himself, and as the face of the organization White HAS to say that. Still, it's a joke how he slams people in other organizations simply because they are not in his affiliation.

Finally, Lesnar being the biggest star . . . You are right. However, what is it based on? The guy is an amazing athlete, huge either through genetics or "other". Still, he's had seven fights, two of which he's lost. I actually don't mind Lesnar anymore since he dropped the WWF heel mentality. But still, I like athletes working their way up to superstar status. I also like when people accept the reality that, with very, VERY few exceptions. if you fight long enough you are eventually going to lose. It happened to Ali, it happened to Foreman, it happened to Fedor, it happened to Tyson, it'll happened to Mayweather eventually (maybe as soon as he decides to fight Pacquiao), it even happened to Hulk Hogan. O.k., bad example.  That's part of the reality of things though.

My only gripe is that Lesnar is the biggest star in part due to hype and his physique. Every win solidified that status, and I've grown to respect the guy's accomplishments and seemingly newfound sense of humility. Still, call it what it is. He's the main face of their marketing but Shane Carwin and Cain were unjustly overlooked and passed over for title shots when they had better records and more experience to warrant being there. So Lesnar's status as their biggest star and baddest man on the planet evaporates when he is not the unbeatable juggernaut Dana White would like him to be.

-Cheers


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock was dazed before the rolling spin I wonder if the knee after the small flurry is the one that split his face open he got handled that's for sure.
I have to question his chin he got rocked early in both his recent fights, how ever Carwin or Cain can knock lest week out of ya. Guess we'll see after hunting season over.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I just loved Brocks tumble/roll... haha...
> 
> That was an entertaining fight to watch. Also, the Sanchez vs Thiago fight was good!


The Sanchez Thiago fight was my favorite! What a great show! Hope he got fight of the night for the great slam!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> I'll respectfully half-agree.
> 
> First, he'll probably come back and improve. He's still young as far as his number of fights, and still learning. I won't begrudge him that at all. But he needs to work on striking (and it would seem learning to take a punch, block, dodge, basically Boxing 101), or at least his defense thereof. I also think he needs to keep working on the submissions and not abandon his wrestling roots. It's just the last two fights have shown that the stand-up game is his weakness, but he still has to maintain his strengths.
> 
> ...


 I can honestly say that I don't disagree with anything you're saying. The face of UFC is whoever White deems worthy at any given time. With the pay per view numbers being what they've been since Lesnar has been around, it's obvious why White likes him so much. I agree that there are better fighters in the heavy weight division, but until White hypes them, they will not be the draw that Lesnar is. I'll bet now that Cain's first title defense won't have the numbers this fight did, as he won't be fighting Lesnar. And just like any other business, it's about who's making the guy at the top the most money. Until White pushes another heavy weight, Brock's the man. Personally, I think the best pure fighters in MMA are always at the lower weight levels. Pretty much all of the big guys are one dimensional.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

they commented on how respectful brock (aka ******-kong) was in defeat, but didnt mention that he is the complete opposite when he wins


I like to see carwin against cain



Go ASU!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

a little tension between the undertaker and brock after the fight



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um6ew1gQFfc


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> a little tension between the undertaker and brock after the fight
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um6ew1gQFfc


yeh well


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I think one Brock's biggest problems is his physique. It is not a fighter's physique. If you look at his arms by the end of the fight, they are pumped full of blood. I am sure that the lactic acid build up was huge.

He clearly gassed in this fight early and one of the reasons that he lost. He was outclassed but he still gassed fast.

He should drop some weight and work on cardio. If he wants to get good at fighting then practice fighting not pure strength workouts. 

It seems like everyone new to MMA sees a guy size or his physique and equate this with fighting ability. Big body builder muscles might get you a lucky knock out, but you will not be able to stay in the fight as the fight progresses. It seems to be a detriment to punching speed with bigger muscles. 

I agree with David about Dana criticizing Fedor, while promoting Brock. The two fighters are not even in the same league. 

I think Cain would beat Carwin. Carwin physique seems to be his downfall. It seems like brawlers do okay until they fight someone good at avoiding punches or someone who is more technical.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> a little tension between the undertaker and brock after the fight
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um6ew1gQFfc



Matt,

Do you think the tension was real or manufactured to promote a return (temporary or permanent) to WWE?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Matt,
> 
> Do you think the tension was real or manufactured to promote a return (temporary or permanent) to WWE?




since brock just pretty much walked by without saying anything, Id expect a lot more of a display if it was staged


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> a little tension between the undertaker and brock after the fight
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um6ew1gQFfc





Mike Scheiber said:


> yeh well





Matt Grosch said:


> since brock just pretty much walked by without saying anything, Id expect a lot more of a display if it was staged


You gada quit buying them there resslen rags


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> a little tension between the undertaker and brock after the fight
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um6ew1gQFfc



Tension? I'm guessing it's nothing more then WWE bullshit with the undertaker (whoever the hell that is) trying to work up big $$$$$ for getting in the ring again with Brock. 
Not being any sort of pro wrestling fan, is the undertaker some sort of champion? 
That would explain a ton!

If Thiago is comming to UFC he'd better go for a different weight class. He's much better then that showing but, as Rogan and others commented on, he looked like crap at the weigh in.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jack Roberts said:


> I think one Brock's biggest problems is his physique. It is not a fighter's physique. If you look at his arms by the end of the fight, they are pumped full of blood. I am sure that the lactic acid build up was huge.
> 
> He clearly gassed in this fight early and one of the reasons that he lost. He was outclassed but he still gassed fast.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I agree... Cain has got good tempo/speed and technical stand up game. I mean... really, he didn't even look like he broke a sweat!


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

How freakin' strong is Cain?

Brock couldn't hold him down. I think Cain standing him up like he hit a wall during that first charge f***ed with Brocks mind.

For the difference there was in size, there was not that much difference in strength.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Wise said:


> How freakin' strong is Cain?
> 
> Brock couldn't hold him down. I think Cain standing him up like he hit a wall during that first charge f***ed with Brocks mind.
> 
> For the difference there was in size, there was not that much difference in strength.



Brock is used to running through people with his speed, size and power......and previously a script. :-#
Carwin has that same power and size (almost) which is a big handicap for endurance.
Other then Carwin, Brock has never taken any "real" punches and that really got in his head when Cain stood and traded with him. 
Carwin gassed on his attempt to ground and pound so Brock got off easy and STILL didn't really know what it was to be grounded and pounded.
Like I sad in my first post, he looked like a scared puppyy when Cain was finishing him off.
As athletic and powerful as the pro :roll: wrestlers are, it can't prepair them for serious pounding in the head. Training can't prepare you for that. Only experiencing it can.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> You gada quit buying them there resslen rags



havent watched fake wrestling in over 20 years, and know more about mma then everyone here except one guy



(I find 'pro-wrestling' similar to the crappy fake soft core skin flicks on cinimax at night, its not what you are looking for, is obviously fake, and pretty much defies reality, they are ugly and old too)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Cain TKO's everyone, but it usually seems to take 100 shots


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> (I find 'pro-wrestling' similar to the crappy fake soft core skin flicks on cinimax at night, its not what you are looking for, is obviously fake, and pretty much defies reality, they are ugly and old too)


Matt,

How many hours did you spend watching soft core porn on Cinemax before you decided it was "fake" ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> havent watched fake wrestling in over 20 years, and know more about mma then everyone here except one guy



and dog training, dog purchasing, PSD training and deployment....... I'm impressed.

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> and dog training, dog purchasing, PSD training and deployment....... I'm impressed.
> 
> DFrost


You didn't figure it out by now David . Matt is the new phenom of the K9 , Police and MMA world . 

Amongst many other things and he will probably enlighten us in those areas too and I'm sure it's going to be in a way that we are going to want to learn from him , because he does have that way about him . :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> and dog training, dog purchasing, PSD training and deployment....... I'm impressed.
> 
> DFrost


Snicker, snicker, snicker!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

David Frost said:


> and dog training, dog purchasing, PSD training and deployment....... I'm impressed.
> 
> DFrost





oh the irony


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

yes, I was winning grappling and bjj tournaments going back to '96, and fighting/winning mma going back to '99 but feel free to debate and discuss (and I will even keep it classy by avoiding any rude or personal attacks)

just an ambitious guy I guess


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Matt,
> 
> How many hours did you spend watching soft core porn on Cinemax before you decided it was "fake" ?




not long, but when you are flipping channels while unable to sleep, some of the titles are pretty attention grabbing


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> yes, I was winning grappling and bjj tournaments going back to '96, and fighting/winning mma going back to '99 but feel free to debate and discuss (and I will even keep it classy by avoiding any rude or personal attacks)
> 
> just an ambitious guy I guess


What organization did you fight in?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

just the local stuff, RITC and some indepen thing, 'cage wars' I think, at the nile theater (the even where they had the female kickboxer chick fight some guy of the street), sherdog record under aka


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> yes, I was winning grappling and bjj tournaments going back to '96, and fighting/winning mma going back to '99 but feel free to debate and discuss (and I will even keep it classy by avoiding any rude or personal attacks)
> 
> just an ambitious guy I guess


Wewwww ........ and I was worried you were going to become an arrogant know it all . That's a relief .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Wewwww ........ and I was worried you were going to become an arrogant know it all . That's a relief .



Snicker, snicker, snicker!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> yes, I was winning grappling and bjj tournaments going back to '96, and fighting/winning mma going back to '99 but feel free to debate and discuss (and I will even keep it classy by avoiding any rude or personal attacks)
> 
> just an ambitious guy I guess


Uncle Rico: "Back in '82, I used to be able to throw a pig skin a quarter mile." Kip: "Are you serious?" Uncle Rico: "I'm dead serious." :---)


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I would disagree with Brock not being humble in his winning. I think he's becoming more humble after getting really sick with Diverticulitis, and although not leading up to the fight with Carwin so much, he seemed pretty humble in victory after that fight. It might also be among the first time he's actually had to realize he could be (and now actually has been) beaten. He was a pretty prolific collegiate wrestler, shy of getting caught in a submission in his second MMA fight he has been pretty dominant, came back from a near defeat to win in decisive fashion, I'd imagine all of that has to add to his character.

Besides, while I tend toward modesty and humility, there are probably a relatively small number of people on the planet that he could not beat in a fight. He's a huge, powerful, athletic, fast, explosive, professionally trained fighter. He obviously has some weaknesses, but his life experiences have pretty much reinforced the notion he's virtually unbeatable. After nearly dying, possibly losing the ability to ever fight again, being nearly beaten by a pretty evenly-matched opponent, and now losing by his exposed penchant to go down if he takes a heavy shot, this all has to be a tad humbling.

I did find Shane Carwin's comments pretty interesting, for those interested.

http://www.lowkick.com/UFC/Carwin-weighs-in-on-Lesnar-vs-Velasquez-10530

"He is a real Champion and a real warrior and as long as he keeps training and learning MMA, he will continue to be a force. Every great Champion will lose and the great ones rise again and it would not surprise me to see Brock defending the title again one day. Win or lose he should be respected for being the warrior he is."

I think that standpoint holds a lot of truth and more than a little wisdom.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I do hope they give Cain the same publicity they did Brock. The guy seems pretty legitimately good, seems personable, and it'd be nice to see them not just hype the guys that look the most impressive (cough**kimbo**cough). The guy's undefeated and looks like a very good, smart fighter from what I've seen. It seems odd that fighters like that could sneak up on people with relatively little hype (I'm guessing a lot had never heard much if anything about Carwin or Cain until they were paired against Brock Lesnar).

-Cheers


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

"sherdog record under an AKA"


classic


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> I would disagree with Brock not being humble in his winning. I think he's becoming more humble after getting really sick with Diverticulitis, and although not leading up to the fight with Carwin so much, he seemed pretty humble in victory after that fight. It might also be among the first time he's actually had to realize he could be (and now actually has been) beaten. He was a pretty prolific collegiate wrestler, shy of getting caught in a submission in his second MMA fight he has been pretty dominant, came back from a near defeat to win in decisive fashion, I'd imagine all of that has to add to his character.
> 
> Besides, while I tend toward modesty and humility, there are probably a relatively small number of people on the planet that he could not beat in a fight. He's a huge, powerful, athletic, fast, explosive, professionally trained fighter. He obviously has some weaknesses, but his life experiences have pretty much reinforced the notion he's virtually unbeatable. After nearly dying, possibly losing the ability to ever fight again, being nearly beaten by a pretty evenly-matched opponent, and now losing by his exposed penchant to go down if he takes a heavy shot, this all has to be a tad humbling.
> 
> ...



how can you disagree when he has mocked his opponents multiple times after winning, like a bratty 8 year old child


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Uncle Rico: "Back in '82, I used to be able to throw a pig skin a quarter mile." Kip: "Are you serious?" Uncle Rico: "I'm dead serious." :---)



that analogy is a D, a rex quan do analogy would have been an A-


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> "sherdog record under an AKA"
> 
> 
> classic




are you challenging the claim?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> how can you disagree when he has mocked his opponents multiple times after winning, like a bratty 8 year old child


Did you read my post? :razz:

I hated that stuff. It grated on my when he did that; it was was pretty classless, petty, and seemed pretty clueless to the fact he could (and obvious would) lose at some point.

Still, he seems to be toning that down for whatever reason. I am willing to give him a benefit of a doubt and the opportunity to change. Maybe he hasn't and he's just losing form in the post-fight trash talking. I'm just saying he seems to have maybe become a bit more humble, or at least less of an arrogant jerk post-fight. I suppose we'll see, but he does seem to be a bit different post-comeback.

-Cheers


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

We have few officers that use to wrestle at the collegiate level with some of the big names in MMA . They have some good stories to tell and all of them have recruited other officers to do the MMA workouts during their PT time .One of the gyms that I workout at has a bunch of MMA guys that fight at the local level . Let's just say there is a huge difference between the top fighters and the local guys.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> Did you read my post? :razz:
> 
> I hated that stuff. It grated on my when he did that; it was was pretty classless, petty, and seemed pretty clueless to the fact he could (and obvious would) lose at some point.
> 
> ...




Do people ever really change? Tito hasnt with all his grave digging BS, guys that do a stupid dance dont, best are guys like randy and fedor that just get their hand raised and show respect to their opponent, then there are guys like chuck that go nuts but not in a rude way, then there are the rest and it proves poor sportsmanship/character


and is there a fight im missing or are you just talking about the one where carwin beat his ass in the first round, and this one where cain litterally destroyed him? (although I dont remember anything bad when he fought couture), but the herring and mir fights showed a huge lack of class


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> We have few officers that use to wrestle at the collegiate level with some of the big names in MMA . They have some good stories to tell and all of them have recruited other officers to do the MMA workouts during their PT time .One of the gyms that I workout at has a bunch of MMA guys that fight at the local level . Let's just say there is a huge difference between the top fighters and the local guys.




now that is awesome if they have a program going so that the cops can be on an equal footing with all the punk tatted up, too-fast-too furious guys

but yeah, huge difference with the top guys, but I think thats with every sport, the best pros even make good pros look bad


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> Do people ever really change? Tito hasnt with all his grave digging BS, guys that do a stupid dance dont,


I'd like to think they do. Sure, it's rare, but I think people can change. Look at George Foreman, for instance. That's more a topic for a Philosophy class, but I believe they can.



> best are guys like randy and fedor that just get their hand raised and show respect to their opponent, then there are guys like chuck that go nuts but not in a rude way, then there are the rest and it proves poor sportsmanship/character


True. That's why I like Randy C., Fedor, Cain, Carwin, and athletes like Barry Sanders, Walter Payton, and the like.



> and is there a fight im missing or are you just talking about the one where carwin beat his ass in the first round, and this one where cain litterally destroyed him? (although I dont remember anything bad when he fought couture), but the herring and mir fights showed a huge lack of class


No, just the last two fights. Against Couture I think he kept his trap shut, but Couture was a legend. The Mir fights he was classless. However, going into the Carwin fight he seemed more respectful from what I saw, less like a WWE-heel. He seemed graceful in victory (of course, he got his derriere handed to him in the 1st round). Coming into this fight, I did not really hear anything from him. He could easily have sounded off on how great he was and how he was the Baddest Man on the Planet that Dana White said he was. I think he went off on Fedor, but maybe that was some contractual obligation with the UFC or something and they didn't fight.

-Cheers


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Hilarious...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgmmZxE3YQE


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> now that is awesome if they have a program going so that the cops can be on an equal footing with all the punk tatted up, too-fast-too furious guy


It's called "Tazer 101".


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Duck, dive and roll man... Duck dive and roll.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> It's called "Tazer 101".



just wait till the laser dazzlers become popular


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got around to watching it tonight. Cain did good. He seems to be able to keep his cool and not get rattled when he gets pressured. Oh yeah, and he hits like a train.
It seems they were pushing the whole Mexico vs USA thing a bit during the night. Maybe theres a USA vs Mexico ultimate fighter in the wings, with Cain and Brock coaching?


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Just got around to watching it tonight. Cain did good. He seems to be able to keep his cool and not get rattled when he gets pressured. Oh yeah, and he hits like a train.
> It seems they were pushing the whole Mexico vs USA thing a bit during the night. Maybe theres a USA vs Mexico ultimate fighter in the wings, with Cain and Brock coaching?


I doubt Brock would really be interesting in coaching. He essentially has his own personal camp that revolves around him so it doesn't seem like he'd be real interested in working on improving other people's skills. Not to mention he's still relatively inexperienced and his game relies a lot on his freakish strength and athleticism. It would probably kind of work out how it was when Rampage was a coach unless he brought in some really good assistant coaches. 

Would be fun to watch though...


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

omg, i was dying to watch this fight and missed it!!! when i heard the news and saw a quick highlight of the event i was so happy! i am not a fan of brock lesnar for several reasons.... i feel he is wayyy to cocky! no sportsmanship, he uses his size to an advantage but i don't believe he has the true passion and determination some of these other fighters really have. is he a superstar hell ya cause he is a freakishly large giant of a man and his old school wrestling days gives him a very intriguing publicity catch. dana white wont have to worry about this guy filling the seats to a show at all. but all in all brock doesn't stand for what MMA is all about. I feel majority of his fights there wasn't alot of challenge behind them. in all honesty for his size to be beat more than twice is comical and makes him look like a joke. you dont claim to be the best and get beat several times. i am glad he is starting to be humbled after some very humiliating fights but the attitude will always come back. if he is serious about MMA his training tactics should not rely on his next opponents weaknesses or his last fights weaknesses it should be about mananging your overall health and conditioning, maintaining your strongest points or even improving them and improving in every weak area and expanding your knowledge. I dont see much of these bigger guys use the clinch, kicks, etc. would be nice to see a very well rounded versatile fighter in all weight classes. I think that velasquez fits the bill for now but there will always be up and coming fighters who can bring down the best of the best!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

damn shame we wont see fedor against brock or cain


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Overeem has really improved his game compared to his days in pride. His knees have become brutal. You can see him using them in some of his K1 fights. Overeem is a big man now. I think he would run over Brock quicker than Cain did. 

I would like to see Overeem in the UFC fighting some of their fighters. 

On a side note, I still think Fedor could take the UFC fighters and Overeem. I would really like to see Fedor face a strong challenge that could bring out his fighting spirit. I think the loss to Werdum may have brought some reality back to Fedor and perhaps a seriousness to his fight game. We will see with his next fight.


----------

